# GPS maps



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Which map are you guys running in your gps for the tx coast? Thanks.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Navionics platinum pro with Google maps overlay


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Navionics Platinum+ on a Lowrance HDS9. I have not figured out how to get Google Earth overlay. Jay, how do you do this?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Smack-
I don't use the Google maps overlay very often. The image pixelates when you zoom in pretty close and there isn't a lot of contrast in bright sunlight. It is on a secondary menu page, from the main map/chartplotter page. I think you press Map Detail and then Overlay. I can do it on the boat but don't remember the actual tabs. When I get home from work today, I'll verify the menu tabs and post back.

Honestly, when I look at Google maps overlay I see all these little creek drains and ponds and I get fooled into poling my boat into less water than it needs to float or I have to pole it backwards to get out since there isn't enough room to turn around... 

Ok, here is the menu selections from my HDS7 gen2:
From the full chart plotter screen, press chart options on the side bar menu
View
Photo overlay
Full

The images on mine are a few years old. I haven’t tried updating the maps but I suspect it is a pretty easy download me update with the micro SD card.


----------

